# Itunes et iPad, location de films en SD ou HD?



## framboiseee (6 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me pose une question, je ne possède plus qu'un ipad 4 (jadis un macbook pro user )
Je change de pays et je n'aurais que la possibilité de voir des films sur itunes. La location me parait une bonne solution. 

Et j'aimerais avoir des retours sur la différence -sur l'ipad rétina- de la haute définition (généralement à 4,99) ou la définition standard d'un euro moins cher. 

Mise à part le poids de la vidéo et le prix, la HD vaut-elle vraiment le coût?
Mieux vaut-il privilégier la SD grâce à son prix moins élevé et sa rapidité à être télécharger?

Merci à tous les participants qui partagerons leurs expériences.


----------

